# skinny tree. help me fatten this baby up!



## BudWeederson (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok my plant has been severly neglected during the holidays but now i'm ready to give it more attention.  What can i do to make this plant bushier and keep it short? Its about 2 feet tall and it can only grow about ten more inches. Its still in veg and it's been under a floro for about a month.  I can finally put it under a HPS and get it some light! The main stem broke and was chopped off  but it still hasn't grown anything back there. I just need some help getting this thing healthier and ready to flower. I can only grow one or two plants at a time so i need to get the best yield i can! i'm using floranova Grow at full strength now and it's loving it. help me out if you got any advice! Thanks! 
:farm: Bud


----------



## POTUS (Jan 6, 2008)

BudWeederson said:
			
		

> Ok my plant has been severely neglected during the holidays but now I'm ready to give it more attention. What can i do to make this plant bushier and keep it short?


 
I can tell by the internodal length that your plant hasn't been getting proper lighting. Other than that, it looks pretty healthy.

You could start tying those long stems over until they're about half way down the plant again. Do this in stages over a week to prevent breakage.

The stems will start growing side stems towards the light and will start bushing out.

Keep your light as close as possible without causing any burning or heat damage. 

What size is your HPS?


----------



## BudWeederson (Jan 6, 2008)

ok thanks! Its under a 400 watt hps now, so that should help it out


----------



## POTUS (Jan 6, 2008)

BudWeederson said:
			
		

> ok thanks! Its under a 400 watt hps now, so that should help it out


 
I keep my 400's at 18 inches from the top of the plants.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 6, 2008)

She is pretty stretched..... do you have any airflow around her.... get her shaking in the wind a little bit to get those stems thickened up to support that bud weight.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (Jan 7, 2008)

yes, you definetely need to tie down those heads and get some bilateral growth happening. 

*if u want to see any significant weight while staying within your limited space, you will definetely need to top atleast 2 of those heads right when u switch the lights over for flower. *

even with a tie down that thing is gunna stretch like hell when u go into flower, and ur gunna be out of space with no significant bilateral growth. u should most definetely top it, each head, one a week for the first 3 weeks of flower, *only top 1 head a week so u dont stress her and stunt growth at all.*top it very high, do not take any branch with it(since u have little foliage)- just the very very tip, the apical growth on each one

u will have a bush if u do that no doubt 0_o, good luck


----------



## gangalama (Jan 7, 2008)

some strains mainly sativas have long internodal spacing regardless of your efforts. But if thats not the case u have plenty of good advice on this page to create a bonsai


----------



## BudWeederson (Jan 7, 2008)

i tied it down really good and its already starting to show some bilateral growth. I think the HPS is helping  A LOT, might have to wait a couple weeks before i flower though to let her thicken up a little bit. I'll post pics again to show difference in a few days. thanks for all the advice! Keep it coming! 
:farm: Bud


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeppers,
   I think that POTUS and 0b1  got you going in the right direction, and here is some thing that can fix it for ya, some of this goes a long way so be carefull with it, LOL   *GREEN  MOJO
*th_GreenMojo A.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## BudWeederson (Jan 10, 2008)

ok i tied down a few of the longer stems and its growing out a lot more now as you can see in the pics. Now these yellow-gray spots have appeared on my leaves, what could be causing that? I'm using GH floranova Grow at about 2-2.5 ML per gallon, keeping PH around 5.5-6.5 and its still under 24hr lights. Another question, how long should i wait before i start to flower it? I have about 5 months before i _need_ to havest, so i've got time to let it grow. Look at the pictures and tell me what you think. Thanks! 
:farm: Bud


----------



## BudWeederson (Jan 10, 2008)

another thing. I'm thinking about starting to flower in about a week. Should i just change my water and start using the Bloom? I'm planning to use FloraNova Bloom  when i do. And do i leave it all tied down when i start to flower? Thanks again, you guys are life-well rather weed-savers! 
:farm: Bud


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 10, 2008)

hey man i just want to throw this out their for u my plant only grew about 3 inches once i put it in flower so some strains hardley grow once put into flower ,so if i was u ,and u even said urself u aint in no hurry to harvest id veg for 1 more month then flower because since u got a 400 watt hps u will get a lot of bud if u veg it for a nother month ,because i dont think u will get much yeild if u flower now id let it get some more branches going ,but thats just my opinion ,i hope it all works out for u 
'







HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## Growdude (Jan 10, 2008)

That 3rd pic looks like light burn to me, how far is the light above the plants?​


----------



## BudWeederson (Jan 10, 2008)

the light is 18-20 inches away from the plant. Is light burn from temperature or the light? the light has a fan directly on it so it doesn't get hot at all. And if i wait another month you think it will grow too much during flower? i only have about two more feet for it to grow vertically. thanks for the advice guys! keep it coming.
:farm: Bud


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 10, 2008)

no it wont be 2 big its not even 1 foot yet 
if u got 3 foot u can use id let it veg till its about 2 our 2 1/2 foot tall then flower but thats ,me ,that way your useing all the space u got


----------

